# VRX5 or TorquerV2



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

So i have a MS4 111 LSA in my 06 M6 and its save to say the drive ability is horrible i cant stand it. If im on the breaks and turning at the same it the car dies. So i want to swap it out for something smaller i know the VRX5 isnt that much smaller than the MS4 but im a big fan of Vengeance Racing.If anyone is running this cam i would love to know how the drive ability is on it. i have done research on the V2 and it seems that it is a good balance of power and drive ability but i would still like the power of a slightly larger cam. As of right now the VRX5 113lsa +3 is sounding pretty good. Imput would be much appreciated


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

was the car tuned?


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes by mike at new era performance


----------

